# OT: A Kobe-VC Tandem?



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I know that this is not in anyway shape or form related to anything regarding the Knicks but was just curious about the possibilities of Kobe and Vince Carter playing ball together. My first impression was disbelief because I naturally found it hard for Vince to leave the situation he is in and doubted the Lakers would be able to clear the money necessary to woe him. Then I realized Vince has no loyalty to anyone (see the Toronto Raptors) and the Lakers not only will be below the cap next year but can get even further below with a few trades here or there. The window to win a title for the trio in New Jersey is running out and I doubt Vince wants to be around there when they become mediocre. Going to a young team with an already established superstar that had ability to nearly upset a Conference Finals team should be very promising to him. I won't say that those two could bring back shades of MJ and Pippen because it is getting seriously tired comparing any and everyone to those two but I believe Kobe and VC could enjoy alot of success together. The Lakers (ever since Shaq got dealt) have nestled a little place in my heart so VC going there not only helps one of my favorites but also screws the Nets over. What about these possibilities are not to like?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i would buy into that as a possibility.........





if it wasn't for the known fact that kobe and VC despise each other,.. then yea ....maybe


other than that, if he left NJ he would have a better overall all-around team in orlando, plus he's from there, and they have the cap to sign him for big $$$.....

also he would be the main option and play alongside one of the best young big men in the NBA.....

basically if carter decides to leave NJ than magics>lakers


----------



## ludovico (Mar 29, 2006)

No way, for one hundred reasons. It simply won't happen.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ludovico said:


> No way, for one hundred reasons. It simply won't happen.



Care to enlighten me with at least 5 of those 100?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> i would buy into that as a possibility.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There hasn't been much made of Kobe and VC despising each other or else most people would know that as common knowledge, so it can not be that bad. As far as him "returning home" being some sort of benefit, Tracy McGrady did so and soon found himself begging for a ticket out of town. Yes, the Magic are a young team but does a young team really suit a guy that is entering his 30's and has been associated with plenty young teams already? As good a turnaround the Magic made last year I doubt they are title contention good. The Lakers from what we seen against the Suns and the sheer fact they have Kobe Bryant on their team, are solid indicators that his addition could result in immediate title contention.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We will not be below the cap next season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And the NJ nets are more of a contender than the Lakers. He has a better chance to win with the Nets than with the Lakers


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That would be a sick duo if they could actually get that done.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

HB said:


> And the NJ nets are more of a contender than the Lakers. He has a better chance to win with the Nets than with the Lakers


If your refering to the difference in talent in both conferences then maybe your are right but in terms of the effectiveness of both team's overall, the Lakers have an advantage in my opinion with VC rather than VC with the Nets. More than that, the Lakers are young enough to be title contenders for a long while, while Kidd's level of play is going to drop sooner or later.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We will not be below the cap next season.


The Lakers will be at about $50 million next year which is about $3 million below the cap. Not enough to sign Carter but I doubt the Nets would let Carter go for nothing so it is likely that they could move Lamar Odom and some player in the deal before him. If not, the Lakers could be ballsy and look to move Odom for cap space and pursue Carter hard.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> if it wasn't for the known fact that kobe and VC despise each other,.. then yea ....maybe


Looks like they're going to start fighting at any minute.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fray said:


> Looks like they're going to start fighting at any minute.












I just couldn't resist....:laugh:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Fray said:


> Looks like they're going to start fighting at any minute.


I know what you mean. Seem like they fighting mad.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I just couldn't resist....:laugh:



lol..........

i know right.............. KOBE AND SHAQ BFF:biggrin:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

heres a vid clip i found of kobe and vince hugging and holding hands singing kum-bay-ya......

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YUwnobq4EhU

there's also another thing between them where kobe was waving his finger at vince saying NO NO NO! when vince was messing with vujacic, than vince smacked kobe's hand and they almost went at it again......

also after kobe scored his 81 points vince was the first and only one who publicly bashed kobe......


this isnt anything new however........you should already know this


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

VC couldnt co-exist with t-mac, the chances with kobe are 0.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> heres a vid clip i found of kobe and vince hugging and holding hands singing kum-bay-ya......
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YUwnobq4EhU
> 
> ...



That little spat is hardly something I'd be concerned about. That is easily chalked up as a heat of the moment thing. Rick MaHorn and Charles Barkley actually came to punches and became teammates right? Or was it Lambieer and MaHorn? Either way, I'm likely right with both of those guys considering who they are, LOL. Fights happen everyday within teammates and that ain't nothing a little winning won't cure.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> VC couldnt co-exist with t-mac, the chances with kobe are 0.


I never heard of that. I did here that on several occassions T-Mac did not like the environment in Toronto and wanted the chance to spread his wings. Carter was upset with the fact T-Mac left because he saw so much potential and not the other way around. Besides, Kobe and Carter move the ball around well enough for the team to win so I do not understand why the chances are "0."


----------

